

Crash Chrome With Emoji - pdeuchler

A selection of 26 or more emoji characters, followed by a right click will crash Chrome almost instantly.<p>👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎👎💼 (Select, right click, induce crash!)
======
wlian
You are obviously doing something wrong.
[http://i.imgur.com/UxG5Vsa.png](http://i.imgur.com/UxG5Vsa.png)

